# Be



## xebonyx

I want to make sure I'm accurately understanding the function of the word "be" being added to a phrase. 

"Salak mısın _be_?" Are you _freakin' _idiot?!

"Vay _be_!" I'm sure the implications depends on the context, as I've seen it in cartoons as "wow!" to express one's surprise at something amazing.  But my roommate told me it can be used in an degrading way (like acknowledging a woman/man's appearance as good looking), ie. "Holy cow!/Wow (would you look at that!)" 

So, "_be_" makes what you're saying stronger/ruder?


----------



## allespendro

It's an expression actually. (Vay be! means Woah!)
Salak mısın be? Are you an idiot, (huh)?


----------



## macrotis

"Be!" is an interjection and shortened form of older "bre!", meaning like "hey!"

It can be used for admiration, to show anger or derogatorily etc., depending on the context or the tone of the voice of the speaker.



> "Salak mısın _be_?" Are you _freakin' _idiot?!


The context indicates anger.



> "Vay _be_!"


No context has been supplied, so it may indicate admiration, disappointment, etc.


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> ...
> 
> So, "_be_" makes what you're saying stronger/ruder?



It's most of the time rude. It is one of those sentence ending particles. Turkish is somewhat rich with those: mi, ki, ya, be, kine, mi ne... These aren't translatable I'm afraid, they strengthen the emotion or the exclamation.


----------



## Volcano

xebonyx said:


> I want to make sure I'm accurately understanding the function of the word "be" being added to a phrase.
> 
> "Salak mısın _be_?" Are you _freakin' _idiot?!
> 
> "Vay _be_!" I'm sure the implications depends on the context, as I've seen it in cartoons as "wow!" to express one's surprise at something amazing.  But my roommate told me it can be used in an degrading way (like acknowledging a woman/man's appearance as good looking), ie. "Holy cow!/Wow (would you look at that!)"
> 
> So, "_be_" makes what you're saying stronger/ruder?



*Translation something like, "Hey! Are u idiot?" Only be means hey, eh, oh... With a word it depends on the context and way of saying as said **

E.g. Hadi be could mean come on now!, dash it!, oh shit! *


----------



## xebonyx

macrotis said:


> Vaybe...
> No context has been supplied, so it may indicate admiration, disappointment, etc.



That's why I followed it with saying that it could mean something degrading, like referring to the looks of a girl or boy. I was talking about it in that sense, hence the "could it be considered rude?" part.

Thanks for your comments, everyone!


----------



## allespendro

By the way, I want to ask, is there an interpretation for 'Aman be!' ?

Thanks~


----------



## Rallino

allespendro said:


> By the way, I want to ask, is there an interpretation for 'Aman be!' ?
> 
> Thanks~



Jesus?


----------



## Volcano

allespendro said:


> By the way, I want to ask, is there an interpretation for 'Aman be!' ?
> 
> Thanks~



*I would say whatever the fuck!*


----------



## allespendro

Thank you, Rallino and Volcano


----------



## Stambouliote

Rallino said:


> It's most of the time rude.



No, i think these sayings are not necessarily rude but just colloquial and familiar.


----------



## Rallino

Stambouliote said:


> No, i think these sayings are not necessarily rude but just colloquial and familiar.



Yes these aren't rude. I was rather referring to the sentences like: "N'apıyorsun be?" and so on.

But yes, it doesn't necessarily have to be rude.


----------

